# فرق بين دورة النيبوش ولايوش!!



## abood12345 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني...
بدي اعرف شو الفرق بين النيبوش والايوش؟؟
ومن الافضل في السيرة الذاتيه!!
وانا الان ان شااء الله مقدم على دوره النيبوش لكن محتار هل اذا نجحت في دوره النيبوش هل من الضروري ان اوخد دوره الايوش ام انها غير لازمه في حاله وجود دوره النيبوش؟؟

وشكرا لكم


----------



## علي الحميد (7 أكتوبر 2012)

الأيوش دورة مختصرة عن النيبوش وهي أقل منها في السيرة الذاتية وفيها اختبار سهل جدا بينما اختبار النيبوش صعب نوعا ما..

النيبوش اسبوعين والأيوش اسبوع.. إذا كانت لغتك الأنجليزي ضعيفة أو ليس لديك خبرة مطلقا في السلامة فقد يكون من المستحسن أن تجرب أيوش ثم تدخل النيبوش..


----------



## abood12345 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك مهندس محمد والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## وليدالصعيدي (9 نوفمبر 2012)

ما هي الدورات التي يجب علي الإنسان الحصول عليه لكي يصبح مؤهلا للعمل بمجال oil ges industery في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية حسب الترتيب والأولوية وجزاكم الله خير


----------

